# New guy



## hollandbriscoe (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm heading down to the Panama City area in a few days and I was wondering about some good areas to wade fish. I have tried St. Andrews bay park before but I am hoping for something a little closer to sunnyside.


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Google Earth


----------

